# New boy again! Requested flare pics.



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the best I could do. He is just too fast. Please ignore the fin rot. I have to treat him for that.  Poor guy. Can't wait to see what he looks like when he gets better. He still needs a name. Any suggestions. I like Steel and Asher but I am not sure. I need some suggestions please. His colors seem shiny with like a pink nd blue color also.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Here are some pics that show his different color tones. Taken without flash.
SOme pink:

















and some blue:










Close up


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Waaaaaahhhh I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

For now, I'd call him a super delta, but he'll most likely grow into a HM, so you can call him a HM.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He looks like an HM to me right now.. especially in the first pic. He is REALLY an awesome wal-mart find.. I can't believe it.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. I thought maybe he was a HM. At walmart that is what I told my hubby I thought he was.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going to agree with DH here  Super Delta, but could very easily grow into a HM. GREAT walmart find!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I think he is maybe a few degrees from being a halfmoon, but he probably will grow into one! He's stunning! Especially for a wal-mart find!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow!
Names: Steelflex, Spike, Or a random one; Hi-C.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG! There is NO way you found a betta that amazing at Walmart! I am super jealous, he is STUNNING.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I think his name may be Link. It just popped into my head for some reason and it really seems to be the right name for him. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have another member whose fish is named Lync.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Really? I did not know that. Well it is between Link and Blaze. My daughter likes Asher though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like all three names.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I like Asher.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> OMG! There is NO way you found a betta that amazing at Walmart! I am super jealous, he is STUNNING.


ANd can you believe that he only cost me $3.49!!!!??


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No way!!! You are SO lucky. :O

I like the name Link btw!


----------



## radiationbaby (Mar 25, 2010)

If you name him Link, would you be willing to put something Triforce themed in his tank? Or maybe green and gold rocks?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I ended up naming him Leonidas (Leo/Leon for short).


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

> My daughter likes Asher though


haha my mostly Gray, with white, guinea pig gal is named Asher. 

Leonidas suits him well too 

~TPF


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aaahhh!!! Lucky duck!!


----------

